# Custom Wings



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been making templates for my home made wings and I'm wondering what is the best angle to use as far as degree offset so that they will catch the snow but still allow it to come off the trailing end. Right now I've got them set at 30 degrees. With the way I've got them now it will add 18" to the plow width so my 7' 6" will be 9' with the wings on. Any input would be appreciated and I will post pics as soon as assembly starts.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I would back them off to 20 degrees


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks basher, I was messing with these a little more today on paper and I think I'm going to back them off to 25 degrees. I'm building these to swing back when not in use so if 25 is to much I will just swing one side back. I still have to make a mock up and check clearance. I made some of my templates out of steel and some are still cardboard. I'm going to get parts cut on the waterjet Wednesday. I was planning on 1/4" material but now I'm thinking 3/16" to save some weight.

These where my first templates but I have changed them a little, the round tube was just for mock up to figure out my pivot point. I was kicking an idea around tonight about making a cam system inside the pivot so I could pull the wings back to 0 degrees.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Got my steel from the shop that has the waterjet and started putting these things together finally. Tacking together one side so I can check the clearance between the wing and truck when its folded back.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Couple more, sorry about pic quality, batteries were going dead.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great. But I would gusset it between the arm that hooks from the wings to the plow. Westerns design is weak and from experience they will bend real easy. Just my 2 cents


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

hope they don't interfere with the truck when the blade is angled. juss from what i seen in the pics


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

That is awesome!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I think they look great.....How do they stay open?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

fireboy5722;1087954 said:


> hope they don't interfere with the truck when the blade is angled. juss from what i seen in the pics


Ya beat me to it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks great. Awsome fab work.


----------



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

Top Notch stuff there. pretty good fabrication!


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

forestfireguy;1087977 said:


> I think they look great.....How do they stay open?


2 pins to lock them in, I still have to make another pin point to lock them behind the blade.

I should have clearance when angled, I did check before I started but those numbers are wrote down at the shop somewhere, I'll know for sure tomorrow.

I like doing fab work and I'm planning on building a backblade like the ebling as soon as these wings are finished. I just priced my steel for that today.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice job. Looks great.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

looks great cant wait to see finished product


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Subscribed! I love it when people make their own stuff!


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I put the upper and lower pieces on today then checked clearance. Without the cutting edge on yet I could swing the wing with the blade angled all the way. Plenty of clearance so I will be finishing these up as planned. I ordered some poly so I can make the cutting edge out of that. I am also going to make a set of steel edges.

I'm going to replace the pin with a bolt and the pin will be moved to the left about an inch, I will duplicate another hole that will lock the wing in for 3 pins instead of 2. The same hole will also lock the wing to the back of the blade when not in use. I'll post more on that when its done.


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

Post some pictures when you're finished. I really like your design!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

x.system;1088756 said:


>


Just my 02, but i would gusset between the brackets on the plow, and somehow on the wing side aswell. Just my 02. I love the build so far.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Something like this. I did this on paint. But on the wing where its got the black lines that would be solid on the top and bottom. and just add a little filler so to speak to the ones on the plow.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

So what did it cost you to make these?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1091470 said:


> Something like this. I did this on paint. But on the wing where its got the black lines that would be solid on the top and bottom. and just add a little filler so to speak to the ones on the plow.


Adding those diagonal chords could throw all the loads on the pivots, better to leave it be and let the load spread.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

dodge15004x45.9;1091487 said:


> So what did it cost you to make these?


They are not done yet but for the waterjet pieces it was $180 including the steel. I spent another $20 at TS for pins, bushings. The rest of the steel I have in stock. I bought a set of buyers wings to put on this plow but figured I had some time to waste so I would build a set instead.

I do plan to add more gussets but I havn't had time to get back on these. Plus I picked another Boss plow project that has to be done this week.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

basher;1091578 said:


> Adding those diagonal chords could throw all the loads on the pivots, better to leave it be and let the load spread.


Its not really for strength on the wing, but for the bracket thats on the wing. I don't know, but it just seems like a weak point. I know it doesn't do much, but nothing ever hurt with a little over kill either. Just my .02. Otherwise everything looks top notch.


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

basher;1091578 said:


> Adding those diagonal chords could throw all the loads on the pivots, better to leave it be and let the load spread.


Wouldn't it be better to transfer the majority of the load to the pivot, which is braced by the last two ribs on the plow (and generally built heavier) than let it pull on the two pins (top and bottom), which in comparison are quite weak? The two pins have a fairly small area of connection to the plow (the size of the washer) and thus a large amount of load over a small area. The brackets have several substantial, spaced out, welds which correlates to a much larger area to distribute the forces over.

It looks like a fairly good design. Although it wouldn't hurt to gusset the brackets vertically as mentioned above. You may not need to, but it wouldn't hurt. It's always easier to do it the first time, than have something bend and be forced to fix it later down the road.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS. THANK YOU! Lol I figured out how the heck I'm going to keep my western wings from folding up. Drill those 2 horizontal bars and put pins in the end to lock them in like you have so they don't pop out and bend.

EDIT: Before some wise guy says "Don't hit a curb"... yeah, I thought of that but it happens


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice fab work x!


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Got a little more done today. I added another pin point, this will lock the wing in both forward and back position using the same point. I also cut some steel edges today, still waiting for my poly material to show up but they will be the same size as the steel so I will have the option for either. If I break a poly edge the steel will replace them.

I still have to add gussets but thats the easy part.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

With the solid cutting edge arn't you going to have a problem with the blade tipping?, or lack of tipping I mean.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I love the wings. Adding that second pin point is what I was thinking when I wrote my earlier post. Also perhaps mount the steel edge to a piece of rubber, stiff enough to hold, but flexible enough that the plow can still trip as designed if it has to, also may help save the wings from being mangled, I like the scraping factor of steel for sure, but withougt an at least semi flexible mount I see potential trouble. If you used some 3/8 or 1/2 inch belting material it would be stiff, but not solid, and worst case the belting rips and you have a spare "mount block" sitting inthe truck with some bolts, 3 min fix as opposed to having to remove the wing.


----------



## lawnenforcement (Oct 3, 2010)

May I make a suggestion?
When you are finished take that design and get a patent on it. As well as i can see, you may have the next design that appears better than PRO Wings. I have family that have done patents on things and it is not as difficult as one thinks. 
At least give me the chance to buy one!!! LOL!
Email me at [email protected]
Thanks, Robert


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd buy a set


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

What guage steel did you use for the moldboard? Did you have it rolled or did you clamp and tack it to the frame?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would take a set depending on price.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW!! Incredible enginuity and fit & finish!

Looking at these reminded me of scratching my head when I made the wings for my plow. I took the easy way out though & bolted them on, but the geometry involved made me burn some cobwebs off the brain.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

dodge15004x45.9;1093041 said:


> I would take a set depending on price.


Count me in on 3 sets.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

jomama45;1093062 said:


> WOW!! Incredible enginuity and fit & finish!
> 
> Looking at these reminded me of scratching my head when I made the wings for my plow. I took the easy way out though & bolted them on, but the geometry involved made me burn some cobwebs off the brain.


I did alot of sitting in front of the blade figuring out angles, probably twice as much as I put into fabbing and welding.

I am building these just to do it, I won't be building any more. If I were to do it again I think I would just buy a set of the Buyers foldable wings then fab to fit the plow.

If you want to build your own I can send you the phone number of the waterjet place, they saved my design (12 pieces) so they can be reproduced but you will need to get the rest of the material yourself.

The molboard is just a little thinner than the western molboard, It's what I had in stock and I bent it using a piece of angle iron clamped to the bench. I spaced the angle about 1/4" off the bench so I could slip the steel under it. Gradual bends created the curve, working from the center out. I also welded from the center out then trim to fit once it was welded in place. I used the plasma cutter for most of the trimming then grind to detail then rollock disc to cleanup.


----------



## CTD NUT (Dec 14, 2010)

Have you had a chance to use these wings yet?

I have an old Pro plow that I have started fabbing some wings for....just curious if you had any kind of user feedback on your hinge design.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

Im glad someone started this before I did. I love the fab work . not sure i am in love with the design. I might go the bolt on or pin on route and just pull them off completely if i dont need them. 


I am just trying to thing, as soon as I go wings, how often am I really going to want to take them off.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

CTD NUT;1155475 said:


> Have you had a chance to use these wings yet?
> 
> I have an old Pro plow that I have started fabbing some wings for....just curious if you had any kind of user feedback on your hinge design.


I highly doubt he has had a plowable event yet. Only right on the lake has gotten snow in michigan, well plowable snow that is.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been meaning to update this thread, wings are done and I have used them for one snow fall so far. On one of my lots that took me 50 minutes last year I can do in 35 now. I decided to go rubber edges for now. Couldn't get the poly local so I bought one of buyers rubber edges and cut it in half. I don't have any pics but I will get a couple tomorrow. I lost one of my pins and used the wing anyway and it held with just the long locking pin. I still have to add markers to them, can't see the passenger side wing at all.

shott8283 Just get buyers wings if you want to lift them off. I have a set but didn't want to be handling them all the time. I do mostly driveways and 4 lots and a private road. I do fold them back for the driveways so I don't tear up any lawn. 
RBRONKEMA GHTFD
The night we were getting all that rain, my tranny went out and snow was headed our way as soon as it switched over from rain to snow. We pulled the tranny Sat around midnight, dropped it off Sun to a local guy, got it back around 3pm and was out plowing by 9. I was taking calls for plowing as we were installing the tranny. By the time I got out we had around 4/5 inches. It was a long weekend.

I was looking for a new thread from you on that ebling before all this happened, I know you were getting hammered over there. I was hoping we would get some of that but its a good thing we didn't.

Got a call Mon night on a 1000 ft drive, drifted 3 to 4 ft, got stuck about 700 ft in, 2 hours later I had it done. Stuck 3 times, had another truck there to pull me out. Just got my truck thawed out today.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Dang dude sounds like you had a hell of a week.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Here are some finished pics for now. I'll blow this one apart next spring and restore it again so everything looks better but for now I'm going to run it. I did add one extra brace down low. I didn't box in the plow side hinge area, I'll run it and see if it needs more support over the winter, if it starts to bend I'll fix it before it gets out of hand. I made bushings to keep from running metal on metal when the wings swing. I did notice I can scoop alot more snow but if I angle it all the way it will still windrow. So far I'm liking how they are working.


























Next project


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice pics and project. A good friend of mine has a water jet and we have been talking about building wings for awhile now just havent got to it. This may have motivated me.
Nice fab work


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Whats up with the cutting edge? I looks like there is barely any metal behind that bolt.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

x.system;1158641 said:


> Next project


Back blade?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome work you did there!


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1158885 said:


> Back blade?


Yea, I have a little more to do before its done. I'm going to shorten the sides and shape them with the plasma before I finish welding them on.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

That looks great! I'd love to have that set up, maybe 1 day I could.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

How big is it? Looks really good so far.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

7.5, the steel supplier messed up my order, the c channel was supposed to be 4x4 so I have to compensate the side plates now to fit the smaller size. If I would have picked the material up myself I would have cought it but I sent a guy and he didn't know.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Great Work!!!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice, Looks like its coming together. What style hitch are you going to go with?


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1159692 said:


> Very nice, Looks like its coming together. What style hitch are you going to go with?


That I'm not sure about yet, I want it to be easy on/off so I am probably going to pull my hitch and spare tire off and build something like B&B's or Eblings unless I find a hitch I can modify before I start building. I know there was one on CL a few weeks ago but it didn't have any pics. I didn't buy any steel for that yet just in case I run across something.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

A buddy of mine had one built for him, and the guy just bought a class 5 reese hitch and welded pockets on each side of it and then did something similar to eblings setup on the blade.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1159878 said:


> A buddy of mine had one built for him, and the guy just bought a class 5 reese hitch and welded pockets on each side of it and then did something similar to eblings setup on the blade.


Thats kind of what I was thinking. I did find that ad for the ebling mount so if he still has it I'll buy that and go from there. Waiting for a call back. I'll also call around Monday and see what a new hitch runs. I think eblings is around 5/600.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

x.system;1159998 said:


> Thats kind of what I was thinking. I did find that ad for the ebling mount so if he still has it I'll buy that and go from there. Waiting for a call back. I'll also call around Monday and see what a new hitch runs. I think eblings is around 5/600.


Yeah the eblings are about that much. The long boxes and shorts are different though.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

CTD NUT;1155475 said:


> Have you had a chance to use these wings yet?
> 
> I have an old Pro plow that I have started fabbing some wings for....just curious if you had any kind of user feedback on your hinge design.


This post is useless without pics.:realmad::laughing:


----------

